# diamond puppy food



## egarciaz79 (Nov 4, 2008)

have any of you heard of this food... or recommend it... a trainer told me it was the best thing out there for puppies... and i wanna be more informed before giving it to mr T


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Heard of it, but would never recommend it. Check out Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and you'll be able to see how the Diamond products stack up.


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

I use chicken soup for puppy soul 5 star rated and made by diamond and my dogs do GREaT on it. the puppy lamb and rice I would not use.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I use diamond lamb and rice for my adult dogs, but I have never used their puppy food.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We use the Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice, it scores an A on the pet food analysis. It is a great food and we have been very happy with the results.

Stephanie


----------



## Bully Mama (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Diamond foods, I use the black bag preformance food, my dogs look great!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have used Diamond since Phoenix was a pup and he was on the puppy formula as a matter of fact so were Penny and Orion. ANd they are now on, well the boys Phoenix & Orion are on the Lamb & Rice forumla. penny is on the low-fat formula, it is working ownders, BTW. And Phoebe is on the Beef & Rice formula. They are healthy and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I've heard of it, because of the food recall that it was involved in. I use to feed a different food (Canidae) that was excellent, but then merged with Diamond, and coincidentally changed the results of my dog's stools negatively. Therefore, I cannot recommend it to you.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Unless you are feeding the diamond naturals then there is corn and other crappy ingredients but the naturals line doesn't have that junk.

The recall was caused by aflatoxin (sp?) which is because of the corn.

Stephanie


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I did not get good results with the maintenance food but the Lamb and rice gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

i had my boy maximus on diamond puppy lamb and rice formula and he did not do well on it at all....his stools were very soft..he had the runs constantly....and i think they were involved in a recall that actually killed a few dogs..i switched my boy to canidae als and he loves it and is doing very good on it..but every dog is different what food works for my boy might not work for your dog.it took me a lot of trial and error and i played the food game for a while...but this is were i started to ask questions so your definitely on the right track.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok well Canidae just sold out to Diamond and there was a recall on the Canidae formula. Not sure which one but there was. Will see if I can find it and post it here.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> ok well Canidae just sold out to Diamond and there was a recall on the Canidae formula. Not sure which one but there was. Will see if I can find it and post it here.


i heard rumors they were bought out by diamond or something like that but never heard of a canidae recall...can u back that up with some facts. and like i said its trial and error..my boy didnt do well on it..some others might...


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't heard of Canidae being in a recall either, as a matter of fact, they pointed that out on their website that they were never involved in one because they did not import their products from China or anywhere else. 

As far as them and Diamond, apparently they 'partnered' up in order for Canidae to use their production facilities.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry the site has been down for two or it wouldn't let me on anywayz. I haven't had a chance to find that article. Give me a minute and I will. Nd Canidae didn't seel out to Diamond, but Diamond does manufacter their food. Hang on I'll brb with that recall info.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so I'll shut up cause I can't find that e0mail. And I have been through 2 boards and my e-mail and can't find it. I'm sorry. If I do find it in the next couple of days I promise I'll post it here. I hope you find something that your pup likes


----------

